# Olivers first photo shoot



## royal falcon (Feb 4, 2012)

hello all,

Oliver has been home for 3 days and is doing well.he is starting to poo in the garden although it is still a bit hit and miss.

It seems like we have had him forever.I have never known a puppy with so much energy.

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2225&stc=1&d=1328558518

George


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

very adorable!!


----------



## Mouse (Dec 7, 2011)

now the fun starts ! have fun, he's so cute


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Oliver is gorgeous


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

He is lovely,very cute!!!! xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lovely photo of Oliver .. he better get used to having his photo taken ... as we love lots of photos on here  

Sounds like he is settling in well


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

what a cute face!


----------



## annieb (Feb 11, 2012)

He's adorable


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Oliver is so, so cute! More photos pretty please


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Stunning photo,
Oliver is so cute x 


Jeanie x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

He is a lot cuter than my Oliver - 11 yr old son! seriously though he's gorgeous you must feel so lucky.


----------

